# Car Lease for Expats?



## Doolin (Jun 1, 2012)

Hi all,


I will be relocating from California to the UK in July for 2 years. I work for a small American company (no official office in the UK). My company will cover a car lease, but I having a hard time finding anyone to lease me a car, I do not have a UK licence, or credit history in the UK. They won't lease directly to my company as it is not UK based.

My wife is from the UK (she finally gets to try to give our two boys English accents...) , but she has not lived there for 15 years -so she doesn't have any credit history to speak of either.

Does you know of any car companies that work with expats?

Any suggestions are appreciated - Thanks!


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Doolin said:


> Hi all,
> 
> 
> I will be relocating from California to the UK in July for 2 years. I work for a small American company (no official office in the UK). My company will cover a car lease, but I having a hard time finding anyone to lease me a car, I do not have a UK licence, or credit history in the UK. They won't lease directly to my company as it is not UK based.
> ...


You won't find anyone offering to lease a car for you. It's too much of a risk for a finance company as you have zero UK credit history. And they won't deal with a corporation not based in UK - same risk.
So any other form of car ownership/use that involves getting credit is out. You have to buy one outright or do a long-term rental on a credit card. For the latter, contact a car rental (hire) company, such as Enterprise. For a rental of a month or more, you should get one from around £100 a week for a small car. Advantage of long-term rental is all your maintenance cost, insurance or road tax etc is taken care of, and all you have to pay is fuel. And instead of paying waiver for excess (deductible), try getting a quote from specilaist companies like https://www.icarhireinsurance.com/. It's valid for up to 60 days per rental agreement, so make sure you renew your rental every 60 days and take out new policy.


----------

